# My New Rockler HVLP Spray System



## Ripthorn

I have this same system and like it very much. It certainly does allow those of us with small compressors an affordable way to hvlp.


----------



## cutworm

Had one for about a year. So far so good. Sprayed some lacquer the other day. Got just a little orange peel. Added some thinner and fixed it. So far I only have used the smallest nozzle. Sprayed lacquer, milk paint, acrylic, and shellac. Already have gotten my money's worth from this sprayer.


----------



## StumpyNubs

You may have talked me into buying one of these. I don't need one, but that was a powerfully motivating review!

Thanks for posting!
-Jim, aka "Stumpy Nubs" 
Latest episode of Blue Collar Woodworking is now online!


----------



## davidroberts

bought one used like new i guess 2 years ago now. since i don't have the $400+ for the earlex system, this one comes in a strong second. i really like the enclosure idea. shall borrow it for future reference.


----------



## jgreiner

This is the same system that harbor freight sells for less, and you can use a 20% sales coupon. 
http://www.harborfreight.com/high-volume-low-pressure-spray-gun-kit-44677.html

Harbor freight doesn't sell the extra cups though, so I did have to buy them from rockler.

I have had a lot of luck with it, I think it's a great machine.


----------

